# Xcell on day 146! Hard Kidding. Pics pg 7



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, a little early, but I'm excited about these kids! :dance: :ROFL:

You can't really see how fat she is in this picture. I swear every time i go to take a picture she sucks it in. I'm going to get some new pictures today.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

That picture actually makes her look thin! In reality the thing she most closely resembles is a beachball!! She is the fattest goat we have....spoiled brat :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

ok is mom "betterbuckskins" :?

Angie is growing up to look just like her mom!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

Here are some pictures from today. You can really see how fat she is next to skinny little Dorcas. No udder shots, but it's already as big as it was last year!!!! I am VERY excited about her udder. :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

is that molasses water or a special electrolyte?

Yup miss fatty there :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

Molasses water, they love the stuff.

I also can't wait to see Angie's udder. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

me neither! day 76 today :wahoo:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

What a beauty! I can't wait to see a kid from her. :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*



Epona142 said:


> What a beauty! I can't wait to see a kid from her. :clap:


you can already -- Angie is her daugher  These kids will be her full siblings :wahoo:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

Ooo and here is one of Bambi from today(Angie's Brother):










Looking a lot better after some BoSe and Copper.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

hes such a handsome fellow!!! how does he like being a dad? haha


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

He's oblivious to it Stacey. :ROFL:

And I see you have finally started a ticker for Angie. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

Yup just for you :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

Ashley......Xcell is gonna be giving you triplets.....WOW is she DEEP!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

She looks like multiples to me! Good luck!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 129*

Trips would be ok. She's a great mom.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 131*

Ack! Less than 10 more days and I am going to be on kid watch again! Where did the time go? Seems like Dorcas's kids were just born yesterday. WHY did I do this again?! :help:

And Xcell is driving me crazy with her never ending mucous plug discharge she has going on. :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 132*

baby dance :dance:

Oh I so can't wait! :wahoo:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 132*

Here is the beach ball today.

Ignore the fuzzy close up goat ear, it's Dorcas.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 133*

WOW....She has a really nice udder ALREADY :thumbup:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 133*

 Thanks! :dance:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 136*

Still rolling along... ha ha literally.

She's doing good. Staying in the stall more today. OOO I am SO excited.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 137*

Here she is today:










No change in her udder so no pictures of it. Also the little brat ran from me every time I tried to take a picture of it. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 137*

triplets coming your way


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 137*

:dance: Trips are cool with me. Anything over that is too much. lol

I guess my order for her would be: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 137*

She looks very deep! I'd say trips or quads!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 138*

Ok, I know you guys are sick of me going on about her, but oh well. 

So today she wants nothing to do with Dorcas's kids. She usually likes them. She's also shifting her back legs back and forth. Ligs are still there and her udder needs to fill up a lot more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 138*



> Ok, I know you guys are sick of me going on about her, but oh well.


 we never get tired of hearing about your pretty doe.....kids soon..... :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 138*

He he he and here is a video of her today. Sorry about the bad lighting.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 138 Plus video *

That was so cute. You have some really nice and HEALTHY goats there.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Xcell on day 138 Plus video *

The reason she's dancing like that is those little goatie legs weren't meant to carry a 200lb LOAD !!! :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 138 Plus video *

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

Wait....... are you saying my goat is FAT!?!?! :angry:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 138 Plus video *

I think she has trips in there....the shifting back and forth is likely because theres a kid on the sciatic nerve.

Cute the way you edited that video :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 138 Plus video *

she looks so uncomfortable....wow she is so big....love the comments you made...they are hilarious.... :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 138 Plus video *

He he he, Well I just figured out that you could add little chat bubbles to it so I had fun. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 138 Plus video *

well ....I enjoyed your little chat bubbles... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 138 Plus video *

cute video. She looks so uncomfortable - poor thing.

Was that Anna in the front? she better have my flashy boy cooking real good!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 138 Plus video *

Yep, that was Anna. Busy chewing cud and groaning cause she is so fat. I think trips again this year for her. She's due April 3rd (day 150) But last year she went on day 141.. so who knows. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 138 Plus video *

sweet! I'm excited


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 139 Plus video *

she is "dancing" like crazy today. No change in udder but she is getting looser back there.

I know, i know, she's going to wait till day 155. Just to make sure I completely lose it. :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 139 Plus video *

they tend to do that to us... all the time... :hug: :hair: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 139 Plus video *

Ok, now Xcell is just being weird. She came up to me tonight and rubbed her head on me and was all affectionate. That is NOT Xcell. She's the goat you can't catch and once you do she drags you around the pen.

She's really shifting the weight back and forth on her back legs and she acted like she wanted to lay down. Ligs are still there and no change in udder. :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 139 Plus video *

what day did she kid on last year?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 139 Plus video *

I'm not sure what day she kidded on since she was pen bred last time.

Here some pictures from tonight:

More plug discharge tonight but you can't really see it at this angle:









Just a funny face picture:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 139 Plus video *

Grr I can't stand how whenever I upload a video it comes up darker. But anyways here is a video from tonight. She just isn't acting normal:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 140 Plus video *

I say day 144 she will kid


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 140 Plus video *

I'll guess 147.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 140 Plus video *

Ligs looser today and udder is a little fuller.

Watch her kid Saturday when I have to drop of Maxinne at her new owners house. :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 140 Plus video *

haha, does code of honor. I still think Sunday though


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 140 Plus video *

Not much of a change. Hopefully she kids before day 150, if not I am going to induce her. She's lame from carrying so much weight. Crazy goat. Both my mom and I think she has :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: even though I don't want that many! Although :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: would be better. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 140 Plus video *

She looks massive with the kid on her back! Poor girl....the lameness is likely a kid laying on a nerve, inducing her if she doesn't go on her own in the next 6-7 days would probably be best. I do think there is 4 in there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 140 Plus video *

haha that last pic is funny! Thats Insatiable right?

I think it is wise to induce if she starts to go late


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 140 Plus video *

Yeah, I sure feel for her with all that weight. She is lame on the back leg she is kind holding up in the picture. Sheila didn't help by jumping on her back, but it's Sheila's new thing and she is doing that to everyone. Silly kid. :roll: Tried it with Charity today and Charity sent her sailing. :ROFL:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 140 Plus video *

Aw, poor Xcell. She looks so uncomfortable. Give her a hug for me.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 141 Plus video *

Blah, slept in today. Going to check on the girls now. Wish me luck. he he he :wink:

Washed the kid coats last night and going to sort through the kidding box tonight.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 141 Plus video *

Nothing... She has changed a lot though. Cha Cha is a lot longer. Some discharge that was clear, a little bigger udder and looser ligs than before.

I sat with the babies for a while and watched her. Once I was sure she was fine and was about to leave she started nesting and laid down. Then she was kinda rolling on her sides to get comfy I think. This goat is having a lot of fun with me. :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 141 and having fun with me!*

Ok, udder is even bigger and more discharge. :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 141 and having fun with me!*

Ashely you are to funny, you still have time for her to kid


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 141 and having fun with me!*

yeah, crazy, crazy, crazy. LOL It's fun though. :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 141 and having fun with me!*

hehehe :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 142 and having fun with me!*

She didn't eat her breakfast this morning so I gave her some calcium drench and then she started eating again.

At least she takes the drench and deals with it. Ghost foamed at the mouth and drooled out anything I did get in her mouth. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 142 and having fun with me!*

hehe, she just wants to make the anticipation even greater


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 144!*

Not much new today. She is skinnier so I think the kiddos have dropped. Still has ligs and I am happy with that today, although I would have thought with the storm and all that she would have gone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 144!*

for once one can be happy she isnt kidding :applaud:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 144!*

lol The low temp for tomorrow is 8 and then on Wed. it's 5. So I hope she waits a bit longer now. :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

Well when I went there tonight her ligs were very very low. :hair: No hold them in now girl!

I told you she was going to go once I had to sit around the barn in 4 degree weather Stacey! :GAAH:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

ooooo - keep an eye on that girl!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

on you poor thing! well call me of course if you need anything or just want to chat because you are board watching her chew cud and laugh at you!

You need to get one of those butt warmer things that they have for hunters!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

Sounds like you are in for a long night Ashley! Hoping she doesn't keep you awake too long :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

Ooo a bum bum warmer sounds good! At least it's not so bad waiting in the barn when there are kiddos to play with. I just better not fall asleep with Jacob around or I wont have any hair when I wake up!

But I'm not planning on visiting her tonight. Just getting up really early to visit her since her udder isn't tight yet. She's such a pain to try and check anything on. Runs around the kidding stall acting like I'm trying to kill her. :roll:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

That's because she thinks that you are going to eat her! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

the dance.... not fun


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

It's more like a rodeo around the kidding pen. :ROFL:

and NOT funny mom! :angry:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

oh good! Glad someone is giving it to you like you are giving it to me muahahaha :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

What? :shrug: :angel2: 
Ha ha ha ha

Anyways, if anything is going on tomorrow you guys will probably be getting your updates through Stacey again. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

well I wont be around a computer till after 2:00pm but I will be happy to relay information :thumbup:

that is if she is still talking to me and I am still talking to her after tonight :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 144! Ligs are going!*

LMAO!

Anyways, just got up and off to check on everyone soon.  :coffee2:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are going!*

Got a call from Ashley, ligs are gone and we have baby talk from xcell, ray: pray for a safe delivery!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are going!*

Well the suns out but COLD tonight darnit- hopefully she gets on with it and has them during the sunny hours today.
ray: Safe delivery with lots of :girl: :girl: :girl: :dance:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are going!*

Came back to warm up and put more layers on. I am FREEZING. Udder is slowly getting bigger, but not tight yet. :coffee2: :GAAH:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

I know exactly how you feel, I have been in and out watching waiting and freezing my little toes off. Hope your Xcell goes soon, and has an easy delivery, and :girl: :girl: :baby:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

Hope she hurries up and gives you those babies soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

oh I was sure there would be more news from you by now, darn.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

Blah, nothing. She's stopped talking except for every once and a while and I can kinda feel her ligs now. :hair: :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH:

Maybe tomorrow... it's going to be a long night.  :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

darn it!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

Your telling me. :GAAH:

I think the kids are repositioning because they were kicking so hard around 12pm that I thought they were going to come out her side!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

oh boy! well there better be a lot of girls because of all this trouble :angry:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

Well I am having another cup of  and then heading back to the barn. Tired already. :ZZZ:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

you poor thing! text me if they arrive tonight - I am headed out for a little while. Will be home around 10:30-11:00


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

How goes the battle? :worried:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

she's winning. I finally couldn't take the cold anymore and I left. Not much was going on. When I got there around 6.. or whenever it was she had more mucus plug coming out and a lot of it. Then nothing. She was talking whenever she would hear something and would answer every goat. She would also talk for no reason. I can't see any signs of contractions. Little bugger is probably hiding them from me. I decided to stand outside the door of the stall and watch them without them knowing. Well she threw a fit when I left. Kept talking and talking. Not sure if she was saying, "come back" or "HA HA you LOST!" I was so quiet outside the door a mouse just about walked over my foot and didn't even see me! I scared the crap out of it when I moved! :ROFL:

So I am going to get some ZZZ, warm up and go back out later. Got to save some energy for when Ghost kids. She's getting looser back there and ligs are getting lower. :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

Here she is tonight, photobucket was being a pain so it took a bit to upload them.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

Looks like babies soon! Come on girl!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

tomorrow morning sounds more promising...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

:ZZZ: :ZZZ: Going back to check now. Blah I HATE the cold and Xcell HAS to go on the coldest day in a while. :angry:

:coffee2: :coffee2: :coffee2:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Xcell on day 146! Babies !*

Just got back from the barn, it's a balmy 8 degrees and we have 3 boys, one DOA, two alive and kicking, one buckskin and white with waddles and the other red and white with waddles. Ashley's still at the barn, I'm sure she'll have pics when she gets back! :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

Awe- sorry about the one :boy: but congrats on the two healthy ones! :stars: :birthday: 
They sound adorable, cant wait for pics


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 145! Ligs are gone!*

Ick, All I want to do is sleep. Very, very hard kidding.

Gave Xcell some Nutridrench and some whiskey because she was shaking so bad.

Passed the placenta fine. I just feel like crap for not staying with her.

And Thank You again Stacey.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 146! Hard Kidding.*

So yeah,

I got to the barn around 3am to hear Xcell Screaming bloody murder at the top of her lungs. I grabbed all the kidding stuff and rushed into the stall to find Xcell laying on the ground pushing. So I called mom told her there was a bubble and didn't know if I needed help yet. Well after a few more pushes from Xcell and her wild crying I could tell it was all wrong. Gloved up, went in and there's two feet. Well that should be good. Pull them forward a bit and feel for a nose.... nothing. This whole time Xcell is getting up and down and rolling on her sides with my hand inside her. Called Stacey to make sure of what I should do. (Sorry about waking you up and thanks lol) Tried pushing the kid back a bit but I had other bubbles coming and didn't want to burst them. After about 5 minutes of trying to reposition the head I gave up because I could tell the kid was dead and just started pulling. At this point I was just trying to save Xcell. He eventually came out and I started cpr right away, but his rib cage was crushed from being pulled like that. My mom arrived right about then and she kept trying to revive him but he was gone. Xcell delivered the two other boys in perfect position very soon after that.

She's being a great mom and her udder is beautiful! One boy looks just like her with wattles and everything! She just got the sex wrong... I order a DOE! Still might retain him and sell Bambi.

Managed to get everyone warmed up and I finally got the tan boy to nurse. Gave all the goats extra hay and I am now going to try and sleep once I get warmed up. I'm frozen solid.

Pictures are coming once I get them uploaded. They aren't the best, will get better ones later.

Going to call the vet now to see if I should just use pen G or something stronger. At any rate I'm out of Pen G and need to buy more. Knew I should have order some in my last order. :roll:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 146! Hard Kidding.*

I'm so sorry you lost the first boy but you do what you have to do in order to save mom and other babies so good job saving them! They're here because you did help. :hug:

Congrats on the healthy two boys :boy: :boy: , sorry they're not does. I know the disapppointment as my 'doe orders' aren't all being filled this year either.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 146! Hard Kidding.*

Z4:


















Z5:


















Z3(DOA):


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 146! Hard Kidding.*

Z4 and Z5 are very cute. Congrats on them. :hug: for the loss of Z3.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 146! Hard Kidding.*

 I'm so sorry about the first kid. I've had a kidding just like that and it was horrible. So happy for you that you had two healthy kids behind him though!

Congrats! They're adorable! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 146! Hard Kidding.*

oh darn he was so beautiful!

I sleep now with my phone next to me ....it is amazing how I was in a semiconciousness right before you call - wish I could have done more but I prayed the entire time till you called me back I know God heard my prayers.

Congrats on the boys .... what little darlings. :clap:

Well at least you know she or Alexis carries that red and white trate. I cant wait to see what Angie has now. Praying for a less stressful kidding for you and I from here on out!!!!!! ray:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Xcell on day 146! Hard Kidding.*

Thanks for being there Stacey, I told Ashley we can't save them all and if she hadn't been there even xcell might not have survived. As it is we are thankful for her survivng boys and of course that she is still with us, even if she still thinks that we want to eat her. :wink:

Can't wait for Angie's turn! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xcell on day 146! Hard Kidding.*

yes it was a good thing she got there when she did!

Girl please Angie ray: ray: the wait is going to kill me :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Xcell on day 146! Hard Kidding.*

Yes please, a girl would be great. lol

So now I need some strong names for these boys since it is a miracle I got there in time to save them and Xcell.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the babies! They are too cute. Thank goodness you got there when you did. you did a great job saving these boys. Sorry for the loss of the one.  
But those two are adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:clap: Congrats on the two healthy, beautiful babies! They are darling! Sorry to hear about the loss of that one buckling though, how sad. :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Just got a call from mom and everyone is doing good. She just checked in on them quick. 

I am going to go over there myself soon, just need another couple cups of coffee. :coffee2: :coffee2: 

I was just laughing thinking about last night. After Xcell kidded I looked over at Ghost and she looked horrified at what had just happened. Poor girl probably is going to hold those kids in forever now. :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my Ashley, Thank God you were there for her!

So sorry the firstborn didn't make it, but WOW Excell certainly gave you 2 handsome boys!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Xcell is very tired today. Slept a lot, but I can't blame her. She was shaking a lot early and I called Stacey to ask her about it. But she stopped by the time we were done talking. :roll: 

Gave her Biomycin, nutridrench, Vitamin C, and some calcium since she had some calcium issues last year. She also had molasses water and regular water. Oh and I gave her some probios. So she's had the works. Still perky and being a great mom but I am keeping a close eye on her. Temp was 102. 

Got some new pictures of the kids I will put on another thread so you don't have to scroll all through this one.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley - congrats on the two - but I am so sorry about the third. I know EXACTLY how you feel after my episode on Sunday morning! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Xcell is very tired today. Slept a lot, but I can't blame her. She was shaking a lot early and I called Stacey to ask her about it. But she stopped by the time we were done talking. :roll:


haha thats because we talk for like FOREVER!! :greengrin: :greengrin:

So glad she did stop shaking :clap:


----------

